# CLOMID- What should Progestrone levels be on day 21 on clomid?



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,
I am on my secnond cycle of clomid and last cycle my progest level on day 21 was 55.9. I thougth this was good and so did the hospital. 

My accunpunture lady said that it was not great as it should be higher if on clomid. Is this true? How much should it be?

i also told her that my AF was quite clotty (sorry if u feel sick ) and she said this was a sign of bad progest level. Periods should not be clot like. Dont know what the answers are...

Can anyone help?


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA SHELLY,

i may not be much help, but i was told anything over 30 was good and that you had ovulated.

i'm a little concerned about my periods aswell, mine only last 1 day mainly clots, i bleed red blood for just a few hours.

sorry for gate crashing you message but i'd appreciate any advice on this.
ANGXX


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ang,

Mine were strange too. usual is about 3 to 4 days and after clomid, they were two days full on and lots of clots. Sorry if anyone is getting ill reading this...


----------

